# Giant statue of Hadrian unearthed



## Allegra (Aug 10, 2007)

BBC NEWS | Science/Nature | Giant statue of Hadrian unearthed

*"Parts of a huge, exquisitely carved statue of the Roman Emperor Hadrian have been found at an archaeological site in south-central Turkey.*
The original statue would have stood 4m-5m in height, experts estimate."


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Aug 10, 2007)

*WOW!* This is a truly great find! I'm a tremendous admirer of Graeco-Roman sculpture and this has to be the most significant find since archaeologists found a sculpture group depicting Odysseus and his men blinding Polyphemus in a 1980s Italian excavation (the marble statues had been busted up and used as landfill during the Middle Ages. )


----------



## Talysia (Aug 10, 2007)

That is a beautiful statue, and it makes me wonder what else is lying beneath our feet.


----------



## cape_royds (Dec 16, 2007)

In Alexandria's Graeco-Roman museum I saw a statue of Hadrian clad as an Egyptian pharoah--common practice among the foreign rulers of Egypt.


----------

